# Which 27 inch Monitor?



## snakenobi (Jan 20, 2012)

I am looking to buy a 27inch monitor

I like how clear,bright the apple thunderbolt display is but it doesn't work with anything other than thunderbolt Mac's

I also like the design of LG LED montiors.

These things are very important:

Design
IPS
LED
Glossy(I can do matte but not most of the time but still suggest)
Contrast


----------



## DEE (Jan 20, 2012)

I doubt if there is any LG LED IPS (Full HD) over 24" available here (India). At least not on their website/showroom. 2 monitors I'm looking forward are ASUS VK278Q and Viewsonic VX2753mh but they are not IPS (check their reviews..pretty good).


----------



## rajeevk (Jan 20, 2012)

Not sure about this but may be below links can help you a little.
Best LCD monitors (27-inch) - CNET Reviews
Best IPS monitors - CNET Reviews


----------

